# Reef Rally



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

RALLY for OUR REEFS! 
Now is the time to RALLY FOR OUR REEFS... 

and prove to Trenton that we WE WANT OUR REEFS BACK - now! 

The USF&W, NJDEP and NJDFW say the reefs belong to anglers and spear fishers - so why are commercial trappers dominating them? 

Recreational anglers have paid for the reefs - so why must we endure lost rigs and anchors and subject ourselves to dodging trap markers? 

Why are anglers & divers being denied access to a resource designed for hook, line and spear fishing! 

Why isn't the DEP complying with the approved NJ Artificial Reef Plan? Why is the State jeopardizing $1.9 million in federal funds by turning their back on this problem? Why are 'ghost pots' ignored and continue killing reef fish every day? 

We want answers - but we need action!

Come hear what the legislators have to say about NJ's reefs. If reefs are important to you and your organization - then attend this important event.

Join nearly 1,000 people expected to attend the Mako Mania/Reef Rally on Friday, June 26, 2009, 6:30pm. 

If you missed the Mullica Hill Rally or the Battle of Monmouth Rally that helped us keep our freedoms to fish, hunt and trap - then you won't want to miss this rally! 

(see attached below link for more info). 
sponsored by NJOA, Reef Rescue, Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Assoc. 

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/where/rally/reefs.html 

Anthony P. Mauro, Sr.
Chairman, 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance: "We've got your back!" 
www.njoutdooralliance.org



NJOACF Council Members: 
Reef Rescue * NJ State Federation Sportsmen’s Clubs * Jersey Coast Anglers Association * Recreational Fishing Alliance * Trout Unlimited * National Wild Turkey Federation * NJ Beach Buggy Association * Hudson River Fishermen’s Association * United Bow Hunters NJ * New Jersey Council Diving Clubs * NJ Trappers Association * NJ Forestry Association * Society of American Foresters * Quail Unlimited * Ruffed Grouse Society * National Animal Interest Alliance Trust * Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association * NJOA


----------

